

LinkedIn IPO: How much everyone got - kinkora
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/05/18/linkedins-ipo-what-everyones-stakes-are-now-worth/
If you ask me, it's another homerun for Sequoia Capital, Greylock Partners and not to mention Reid Hoffman.
======
kinkora
If you ask me, it's another amazing homerun for Sequoia Capital, Greylock
Partners and not to mention Reid Hoffman!

And assuming that the stock price goes up pass the $100 mark, this will put
Reid Hoffman in the billionaire club.

